# 4D Megaminx



## Dennis (May 15, 2008)

For all Megaminx lovers, there is now a 4D version of it.
It looks totaly unbeatable with an insane number of positions...
Try it here http://www.gravitation3d.com/magic120cell/


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2008)

Wow, that *is* insane.


----------



## AvGalen (May 15, 2008)

Ok, ok, ok ....... I admit it

I haven't been completely swamped because of work. I have been beta-testing/solving this beast for the last month.

I am considering to change the weekly competition into a yearly competition so we can do an average of 5.

I am also going to make this my first "big-cube-blind" project. I am afraid I might end up with just 2 misoriented edges (or worse, a lot of garbage in my BIOS because the machine automatically rebooted)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2008)

It'll be interesting to come up with a lettering scheme to handle memorizing this. Let's see, there are 7560 stickers; I'd assume that about half of those are for corners and the other half for edges, so if that's the case, we'd need a lettering scheme with 3780 different positions. Letter triplets would be more than enough to memorize each piece, so I guess I need to start coming up with a letter triplet scheme.

Uh, on second thought, I think I'll learn to do the 3D megaminx blind first.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (May 15, 2008)

I'm scared... very very scared


----------



## Dene (May 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Ok, ok, ok ....... I admit it
> 
> I haven't been completely swamped because of work. I have been beta-testing/solving this beast for the last month.



Are you serious  ??


----------



## fanwuq (May 15, 2008)

!!!!!!!
I will never solve that. Too crazy. Gigaminx is already tough enough.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2008)

That brings up the interesting question: who on here has solved any of the other 4D puzzles out there? I played with the basic 4D 3x3x3 (http://www.superliminal.com/cube/cube.htm) for 15 minutes or so a while ago, but never bothered to actually try to solve it fully.

I've looked through the list on their hall of fame, and I don't see any names I recognize. Did anyone here ever do one?


----------



## alexc (May 16, 2008)

Holy sh**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry for the drama! 

Omfg the number of combinations is astronomical!!!!!!!!!

23435018363697222779126210606140343600982219866708667227704291465940007
37743198001537086016413748065359228217622633869330769129523601891497799
90823414733250819032377663096727895392891107724676361939174468537213471
84699260131924584724938945790242680862147295113762851571432130901040238
96149551266842769465158629370618815995041314328829732432057176063611161
23422302770133676753359134856348612503635674252607065815753807941966366
98057536512196715919594180779891338303538085006270891583549467992567391
85180535778985103137974951114346934416286264525322532242698044327455362
45594013789336900464999769975314632465421639791307831594564938014806846
43170816415770010483963217284920963354265992129473309221874222731561178
16542353296798264919536869373254412130565886195935986667368898349834998
21329543130389608025077440970771216857898162084209764122888617411552472
35969553038560987694512525780640891845410615026444483377179855326132898
75234261959552618641928258383934632570287455387991780347467121010722113
61928836844443707162412473785444967682885281547729595860180055748863425
82987146883285105106538113133816701062677558383952546932927579065352378
01699938857635611816907866063280477566711511600651402621287007177419657
47137395706297269591116929204261763967322064643743204180740840609622274
50477533328851963152796037024975768039218238701900252954269938177351575
02677389416404108346187189424180896325665818763923753999882873138580846
77228966566309226326618668840915289587325249776450099751298794240127365
82338830099863762586940626070992713912334648392737597361950653986530252
30327207836333881250393819594360829900032177090494274930448392889865527
16614065052187986459391365691818487107035801789611790557625739664732160
65851938727927023709296602229334790711981400149187774330090686038188693
91261606235286494542181170865114851849953373717543236061723434256780261
70547107650201457180103595669061215322965129698879686174938686442023883
00748340309101390837462739717879861015966407725537701315760595302551716
71986415959726651855198833270638521668923163972072488967633862968020464
59857154591489337994834077319666200102594473324166310981151194815089205
57151182894539191982468293894472660275087710846277134524865818266133054
42334380903271185037626999712118120957184637997454373033536708899691932
67133888402013848180589600375369501541798982850283307728992349369110105
46520467826426004880473115209607600645972315535718172987982451474844986
38207939550826131991321502334364118044702920268720341762396367094618866
13506333873119893045317942691097910138170606688929064386560230196639558
14850013029742851991570001253742052023463664478943640221712458729805575
31060005263175107421358143058444429499655242088655206273565212573195537
60877333581750403698478423610827287681768029874613544014049713469388295
71527311448542611407166314396015388432540041818749117638737494542689341
11177171793223712397899145235623177290619123784817857187575278090251642
14840994381181018155477448811016038175506185165844643664291009318841540
44262379730778251303396955855695117379535034691606466408011495289375314
79718119837237414217144612432890362908806009419290522751980178308626097
82557352902277742867710678069168798437309117460470080742233210420451923
51892222110034306764675636566213792404505572865844730850823909858221035
85434125488705753096939302756128054596976405648147286686571256428614441
70150339281973567744826847917503807378348535977716210565251241466128121
27489744510755607030104354706835298463258585993214964912284096487358233
65511645083418224779444054273548541176504221269485074946310915002488718
06278368621631798236853973136155878954455605260743873955312576387057492
91464434261509507888671511637033790932545587351156241243113539812047803
32568991232059877343852662991568615775896662637181748468409947337080580
40572024450182896514659885925637625707421001762988412973222775700881854
24686720928281296902412091261171945310151555961276870291126372512436270
06952830074271589382737534210078713204605113743280142889267219197170354
89582163680862223974028925034235784987192176322008136686679929878224156
10403264150753927641888742398755843764458442462577801213007109287401551
75841278684502282053918624209180100149726514306210673113609117091246135
65223035254373475279222721857792173328260547996939875237576837159815118
68437995628528234082912911481312451144148067422323644080656449490476178
69974972208660720805312515123592330897469991534040275425615810166559862
90453613626399014292854794414276344511148330328685197189376868495672292
92219730863040706516534661225522594916193135982360752630702024083643694
98309370698498093084824000430278614244379613737044583505562135097992678
05260822568001712636170958894341958120566294218192269192589063843887982
76399691863692115560126140715610109114003149849449412445547918396053785
42102203322863117771608181202015567452798664995683183676667131261081040
30610697346947842941118989099929505001072885907143020380705671971970771
74641197649400613289762440747999594711818677478380093322693390443497615
06790858102509872412149022901579978879595015323736540446504645407248271
24442974862512599608887589752218559193144931596281284315382618742792620
66616881593787942961115669105927538622586908510205223079160329890976613
24318437454227007437361053657522104635365530904941109094426111379946913
71854373062622155659107585797616686931874970164036381491924856162327083
87215983278489287122517383893445550987886905214362677925682743059318092
90715982378923238819174377671246115948128333247228319128499096287090364
06418925007261761200623236257957747401814104819201322380783299932882694
97705069648412898606682892058216414535137703172325349226036435233500060
08811101917211049364489819890827973553466812312700794247970136249599713
68830975248367892523082396738072274831267273049793679458450960225575330
90840325055925127369491405078011569600959829055592354981900265212992888
74537523085955044911868546931655826676111114140917917721449373043059908
24075969774780698659600903247322382509271117981454345778343923721701140
34040387142730946291948768518544291460594918104272439297270660195239204
69851212038726474485921192066725395225842350618752505691550098017532445
29742915483006071654290990776376332377597123229369363319211034520828156
16383626599751692734054125142693424208441259140739967321942103460390485
73512549204538199361441602981588922796564372729802637150967463996220269
92509662606254579651749991204772662937610983604733514590588466763484779
75336521786978901110936704729127455396942554264720541493172351367586278
52118009553781736752460941012653895714556808971968820220233708185524289
26324734529251413367934964381909880343066993726638347012446562279909471
00665871099287936575368913555297252102692185719691751527961183922455231
72371787084227168597930766375481134730976264840880937562376002100356262
35107696623982892463214959186113390887996406714662349935032809366747705
65928739057221107528446966775483155772142995330294320084551917275407602
87830218813852897349462068161826723496382625465167461901840049431850524
89018407136301332421978685188429040584176333209422917640992438642326814
48471988797114061727140678598275664209888253021405519815632168746508451
06268660985414101246860290152701992710734632469139060273152361598118124
26751417487110100479881455904096718779749277515897027333976945734065218
13427043475236100473238801150143720068671986307968791851735260237830993
59283951655340545557118534217560207955199404424096337283839953943573882
77230454238664055061747285720327136114251359554586129278357158728391085
51846977682603655222729137145829356583863818649600000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000000

Sorry, I just had to put that insane number down.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 16, 2008)

alexc said:


> Holy sh**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the drama!
> 
> ...



adding one digit makes the number ALOT bigger, adding a thousands of digits... God help us

Edit... theres 8128 digits there ^


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 16, 2008)

Someone sent this to me yesterday I think. I spent 3 hours on it. 

I totally give up. I got the Megaminx in about 30 minutes, but this has totally messed with my mind.


----------



## aznblur (May 16, 2008)

That is just disgusting.


----------



## popstar_dave (May 16, 2008)

Hehehe... This popped up on /. the other day. Good to see word is spreading.


----------



## KConny (May 16, 2008)

alexc said:


> adding one digit makes the number ALOT bigger


Yeah, I'd say about 10 times!


----------



## AvGalen (May 16, 2008)

Dene said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, ok, ok ....... I admit it
> ...


 
Sure. I am really serious. I got it almost solved a couple of times but somehow bugs turn up just before you finish it and you have to start all over. Please let me know if all bugs have now been removed


----------



## alexgoldberg (May 16, 2008)

Arnaud, what kind of bugs are you talking about? What is the effect? That would definitely be discouraging. I'm wary about starting on it knowing there are still problems with it.


----------



## MistArts (May 17, 2008)

I wonder if you can make a real one....


----------



## alexc (May 17, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I wonder if you can make a real one....



How can you have a 4D puzzle in a 3D world?  No, seriously, how do these 4D puzzles work? What is the fourth dimension? Length, width, height annnnnnnnnnnnnnd.... what?


----------



## roice3 (May 17, 2008)

alexgoldberg said:


> Arnaud, what kind of bugs are you talking about? What is the effect? That would definitely be discouraging. I'm wary about starting on it knowing there are still problems with it.



Hey Alex, these guys are just messing with you  I'm the developer and while there are still improvements getting made, there are no known bugs that will ruin a solution, so please don't worry about that. If you spend time on it and have ideas that would ease working out a solution, please let me know. Also, check back soon because there will be a new version out in the next week or two with some of new stuff...

cya,
Roice

P.S. For the subsequent posts, the MagicCube4D FAQ is a good answer to the questions about what these puzzles mean (and it is not possible to make a "real one")


----------



## alexgoldberg (May 19, 2008)

I've known you for some time Roice; I've been watching the 4D forums for a while now. I didn't know you were in Austin though. Does that mean Melinda and Don are also both here? I'm an architecture student at UT and founded the speedcubing club here.

I wonder, then, what are the issues that you've been combating in this program Arnaud? Arnaud is trustworthy, Roice. I'm sure there must be some personal complication occurring that is not rooted in the application itself.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (May 20, 2008)

That actually hurt my brain looking at it...For me, trying to comprehend 4D is like trying to comprehend eternity... It physically hurts to think about it, lol.


----------



## Lofty (May 20, 2008)

I thought Arnuad was just plane joking this whole time...


----------



## RobinBloehm (May 20, 2008)

I will try it one-handed


----------

